# DC Travis Rice or another really stiff boot?



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

I first had the 17/18 boot. It‘s a high boot with a lot of support. i like a firm boot with no heal lift, but I wasn’t sure about it for the first few days. Once it was broken in I absolutely loved it. After about 70 days the boa started to pull out of the boot, so it started loosing support.

Having loved it so much I mail ordered a 19/20 boot. Unfortunately it was a lot looser around the top. I had to add 2 layers of 1/2” foam around the tongue to get the response I want (maybe I have chicken legs?). I said I’d never mail order again, but it isn’t always easy to find stuff locally.

I’m contemplating a 21/22 version. Anyone have any experience?

is there another stiff boa boot that I should be looking at?

I ride a Burton Dump Truck with Jackson’s Flux binding. Yeah, I like it stiff and responsive. My other board is a Rossi Krypto.


----------



## RobPowderjunkie (Oct 7, 2021)

hey there! I don´t know about the DC TRice, but I got a chance to try the Nitro Select Boot a couple of years ago. It´s like Flex 9/10. Waaaay too stiff (for me at least) but you might like it!


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

Derek Hyde said:


> I first had the 17/18 boot. It‘s a high boot with a lot of support. i like a firm boot with no heal lift, but I wasn’t sure about it for the first few days. Once it was broken in I absolutely loved it. After about 70 days the boa started to pull out of the boot, so it started loosing support.
> 
> Having loved it so much I mail ordered a 19/20 boot. Unfortunately it was a lot looser around the top. I had to add 2 layers of 1/2” foam around the tongue to get the response I want (maybe I have chicken legs?). I said I’d never mail order again, but it isn’t always easy to find stuff locally.
> 
> ...


I have tried the Ride Insano boots. Crazy stiff but my feet are not made for them. I had many weird pressure points but I liked them a lot.
K2 Thraxis are also considered stiff boa boots but I have never tried these.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Burton Ion









Men's Burton Ion BOA® Snowboard Boots | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Men's Burton Ion BOA® Snowboard Boots along with more Boa, Speedzone and traditional laced snowboard boots from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

When I was shopping for and trying on boots, my 2nd choice was the Ride Insano. Both T. Rice & Insano have a wider fit for my wide feet and both boots were recommended by the boot fitter I was working with.

I am on my 3rd pair of T. Rice boots (20-21 and they have yet to be broken in). I previously had 2 pairs of the 18-19.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

mjayvee said:


> When I was shopping for and trying on boots, my 2nd choice was the Ride Insano. Both T. Rice & Insano have a wider fit for my wide feet and both boots were recommended by the boot fitter I was working with.
> 
> I am on my 3rd pair of T. Rice boots (20-21 and they have yet to be broken in). I previously had 2 pairs of the 18-19.


Weird, I love wide boots, but the moment I slipped my feet into an Insano I couldn't wait to get them out.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Unless things have changed, I’m not sure I would consider any DC boot stiff. At least when compared to many other brands (Ride, for example), DC’s stiffness/response scale is on the softer side. Last time I tried out some T-Rice boots (2019) they felt more like a 5, maybe 6. Still a nice boot I might add.

You may find other brands mid-stiff boots to be quite comparable to the T-Rice.

My boot of choice right now is the Trident, for some reason Ride boots just seem to fit my feet better than any others.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Boa pulling out of the boot should be covered under the lifetime warranty. Some boots have double stitching to help prevent the guides from separating which is way more durable than single stitch. Contact DC and see what they say (if covered they will likely send you a brand new pair).


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Flow Talon are really comfy and pretty stiff. Double Boa. I think they are branded Nidecker now but the model name is the same.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

I had a pair of T.Rice boots and they packed out and fell apart so fast I’ll never buy another DC boot. Been riding Ride Tridents now. It’s a much better boot in every way. I think I’ll stick with Ride/K2 now.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If the T.Rice is your only experience with a "stiff" boot... you may not like STIFF boots. The T.Rice is not that stiff, most of the DC's aren't. Shuksan was probably their stiffest. People just assume since it is his pro model that it's stiff. The T.Rice is in the same realm as a Photon, TM2, Maysis, Lasso, Dialogue. All these mentioned will be noticeably stiffer than the T.Rice.


----------



## HasanPoland (2 mo ago)

Ride Insano! 💥

I trained alpine snowboard after 10 years and now I want stiff boots on a soft board. I tested different models and Insano is the stiffest. I’d ride Insano with bindings like Union Falcor and Atlas FC


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

I got the Insano last year, but it wasn’t a good fit. I just got new insoles for them and had them heat molded, so I’ll give them another go… but I did just get some K2 Thraxis as well.


----------



## ShawnK (2 mo ago)

SushiLover said:


> Burton Ion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had boots from this company - not bad quality.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

I tried the Thraxis today, and while they’re certainly stiffer than the DC’s, they’re not as stiff as the Insano. I love the tongue in the Insano… it doesn’t really flex, it simply articulates. The Insano has a smaller footprint though, without as much foam for comfort or warmth. A boot fitter put me in size 8 Insano, and it’s tight. certainly not a wide boot.

The Thraxis are a better fit for me and WAY more comfortable. I ordered size 8.5 which feels great now, so hopefully they don’t pack out too much. A size 8 might’ve been better, but impossible to find and try on.

I wonder if I could get a larger Insano and put a thicker aftermarket liner in it?


----------

